
The end of OpenJDK for commercial use - AnimalMuppet
http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/eol-135779.html
======
AnimalMuppet
I created a slightly misleading title. If I read this right, it's the end of
_updates to_ OpenJDK for commercial use at the end of 2019. But that's almost
the same thing - given security considerations, could you use it after there
are no longer updates?

~~~
Someone
Only updates, and only to JDK 8. Oracle has moved to two version updates per
year with sometimes large changes, and they want to prevent fragmentation.

And OpenJDK is GPLv2, so I would think you’re free to update it yourself, or
find a third party willing to do that for you (I don’t know of any, but if
there is demand, I’m fairly sure there will be one, possibly under a different
name, if Oracle claims the right to the name)

